# Monkey oh Monkey...



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico says he don't know how it happened.... but Monkey(aka Monkey Butt) lost his tail......


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LMAO he genuinely looks both confused and innocent!!!! little scalliwag!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Never seen a sad expression like it,that was so funny


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Poor Monkey tail!   
Jan, Chico looks great! The RAW diet has been fabulous to him :ngreet2:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Poor Monkey tail!
> Jan, Chico looks great! The RAW diet has been fabulous to him :ngreet2:



Thank you.... we have had our setbacks, esp. while my arm was in cast.... but its been an easy transition from kibble.... his little eyes look awful in the pics but they really are not like that all the time....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

omg Chico you really look concerned!! lol Poor widdle monkey butt!!! He's cute


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

hehe little terror, I wonder who did that?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

hope that monkey learned a lesson...Chico looks great (maybe a bit remorseful)


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

here is 'Monkey Butt"...... ummm......... before the "accident"


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the pics and he doesnt look the tiniest bit guilty poor innocent little boy.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL What in the world could have gone wrong, they look so happy together here! So sad when relationships fall apart so fast! lolol....Chico you little monkey butt destroyer!! lol


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwww Chico! So sorry about your monkey!!! You are oh so cute though!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

These pictures is hysterical. Love it!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oops lol, we have a caterpillar here who now has no antennies of nose.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

haha! funny! he`s like "what have i done wrong!"


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

hehe ' Go Chico ' !!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Chico, what have you done???


----------



## Chiccos_Mummy (Jan 27, 2011)

it amazes me how innocent all these dogs look even when doin something naughty! xxx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Pooch Cafe Comic Strip, February 04, 2011 on GoComics.com

Looks like the yr for the name 'Monkey butt'

Monkey butt is scheduled for surgery Saturday morning.... hopefully, all goes well and his tail will be put back in place.... he may have a sore butt for awhile..... but I guess I can relate to that after sitting all day at work...:coolwink:


TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor monkeybutt..will be thinking of you Saturday during your "procedure..."
I know Chico will be anxiously waiting to know it was successful..lol


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope poor monkey-butt can keep his tail attached this time. With the toys my two have, it seems to be highly contagious AND recurring! 

Chico has that "Oh, nooooooooooooooo..." look!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Omg poor guy looks so innocent and upset


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Ha ha! great pic- Elmo is always demolishing toys and I have lost count of how many we have thrown out. We had an incident not too long ago where a tiger mysteriously lost it's tail  !


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

haha priceless , the look on his face says it all


----------

